# Made my day



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So I just stepped out for lunch and came across these guys  they are Soooooooooooooo cute  and so tame - little chicks all huddled around my engagement ring fascinated by it oh I soooo want to take them all home


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww such cute chickies! Btw, I don't see any engagement bling bling. All I see is someone's black boot.:laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Aww such cute chickies! Btw, I don't see any engagement bling bling. All I see is someone's black boot.:laughing:


You know what, Nick, one man's boot is another man's engagement ring...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are adorable! I just want to squeal and hug all of them at once


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ohh such cuteness!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, how I miss having a couple of baby ducks again, they are the cutest little things! 
I'm glad they got to brighten your day, they also have the same effect on me.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

And on the way back from lunch 

J


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That just warms my heart, it's so sweet to see the duckling and chicks all cuddled up together!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures, Niamh!
Thank you for sharing them and brightening MY day as well. :hug:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

What a mixture to have all together. Cuteness overload


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Pretty boy said:


> What a mixture to have all together. Cuteness overload


I know I was in my element!! This guy was there also!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Awwh, what a cute little piggy taking a nap!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

StarlingWings said:


> Awwh, what a cute little piggy taking a nap!


Yes he was very friendly too I gave him a nice head scratch


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

_Ol McNiamh has a farm, E-I-E-I-O, and on her farm she has some ducks and some bunnies and some piggies, E-I-E-I-O...with a Quack Quack here and an Oink Oink there..._


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> _Ol McNiamh has a farm, E-I-E-I-O, and on her farm she has some ducks and some bunnies and some piggies, E-I-E-I-O...with a Quack Quack here and an Oink Oink there..._


Hahaha pretty much


----------

